# C’è un limite all’insistenza di un uomo?



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2022)

Donne, fino a che punto tollerate un uomo che fa di tutto per conoscervi o proporvi appuntamenti o ammennicoli vari? Magari raccontando un sacco di frottole palesemente sgamabili? Recentemente parlavo con una amica che ha un corteggiatore assai insistente, al punto che si sente spaventata per non dire stalkerata.
Possibile che “un uomo” non riesca a capire quando il troppo stroppia? O quando come si suol dire non c’è trippa per gatti o per lupi?  Quantomeno per lui?

Come reagite in questi casi?


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

A me succede sempre. Prendo l’esempio di uno che spesso mi scrive su Messenger per chiedermi quando ci prendiamo un caffè. Mi fa un sacco di complimenti eccc… A me fa cagare detto proprio sinceramente. Gli rispondo solo per educazione. Non so se non abbia davvero capito che non me ne frega nulla oppure va avanti vivendo e sperando. 
Eppure e’ palese perché non gli scrivo mai o gli rispondo a monosillabi. Oppure metto il like al suo messaggio.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A me succede sempre. Prendo l’esempio di uno che spesso mi scrive su Messenger per chiedermi quando ci prendiamo un caffè. Mi fa un sacco di complimenti eccc… A me fa cagare detto proprio sinceramente. Gli rispondo solo per educazione. Non so se non abbia davvero capito che non me ne frega nulla oppure va avanti vivendo e sperando.
> Eppure e’ palese perché non gli scrivo mai o gli rispondo a monosillabi. Oppure metto il like al suo messaggio.


Ecco ma io dico: sto tizio che fa? Manda 50 messaggi tutti uguali a ripetizione sperando in qualche si? Questa mia amica ha il fratello buttafuori e le venendo una mezza idea….


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Io taglio la testa al toro...non rispondo più...prima o poi si stancano...


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Donne, fino a che punto tollerate un uomo che fa di tutto per conoscervi o proporvi appuntamenti o ammennicoli vari? Magari raccontando un sacco di frottole palesemente sgamabili? Recentemente parlavo con una amica che ha un corteggiatore assai insistente, al punto che si sente spaventata per non dire stalkerata.
> Possibile che “un uomo” non riesca a capire quando il troppo stroppia? O quando come si suol dire non c’è trippa per gatti o per lupi?  Quantomeno per lui?
> 
> Come reagite in questi casi?


Ma la tua amica gli ha detto palesemente, non sono interessata? 
Perché se lo dice ma poi risponde ai messaggi, sembra che voglia essere corteggiata


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ecco ma io dico: sto tizio che fa? Manda 50 messaggi tutti uguali a ripetizione sperando in qualche si? Questa mia amica ha il fratello buttafuori e le venendo una mezza idea….


Ma sarà uno disperato. Altrimenti non starebbe continuamente a chiedere di vederci quando è palese che non mi frega nulla.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma la tua amica gli ha detto palesemente, non sono interessata?
> Perché se lo dice ma poi risponde ai messaggi, sembra che voglia essere corteggiata


Oh yes…perentoria…mi ha fatto leggere…


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io taglio la testa al toro...non rispondo più...prima o poi si stancano...


Pur senza fratello buttafuori…


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Provasse a bloccare il numero di telefono?
Perché se diventa così insistente potrebbe anche diventare pericolo ..


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Oh yes…perentoria…mi ha fatto leggere…


Lo blocca così capisce meglio


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Provasse a bloccare il numero di telefono?
> Perché se diventa così insistente potrebbe anche diventare pericolo ..


Certo che si, il mio post non voleva essere una ricerca di soluzioni elementari. pensavo si fosse compreso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo che si, il mio post non voleva essere una ricerca di soluzioni elementari. pensavo si fosse compreso.


Sarò scema io...
Che soluzioni puoi attuare con uno che ti invade di messaggi tutto il gg?
Se gli si è spiegato che non c è trippa per gatti ...l unica per levarselo di torno è bloccarlo...
O farlo incontrare col fratello grande e grosso


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Donne, fino a che punto tollerate un uomo che fa di tutto per conoscervi o proporvi appuntamenti o ammennicoli vari? Magari raccontando un sacco di frottole palesemente sgamabili? Recentemente parlavo con una amica che ha un corteggiatore assai insistente, al punto che si sente spaventata per non dire stalkerata.
> Possibile che “un uomo” non riesca a capire quando il troppo stroppia? O quando come si suol dire non c’è trippa per gatti o per lupi?  Quantomeno per lui?
> 
> Come reagite in questi casi?


Se il tipo esagera io penserei a fargli venire un po’ di paura, perché solitamente dopo un po’ che li rimbalzi dirottano le loro insistenze verso un’altra


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se il tipo esagera io penserei a fargli venire un po’ di paura, perché solitamente dopo un po’ che li rimbalzi dirottano le loro insistenze verso un’altra


e poi magari fanno pure le vittime se li sfanculi.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> e poi magari fanno pure le vittime se li sfanculi.


Ovvio la donna sempre stronza e zoccola


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ovvio la donna sempre stronza e zoccola


Si, ma non per tutti, ovviamente.
Pero immagino sto tizio dire: ma dai non fare così volevo solo prendere Un caffè e fare due chiacchiere, cosa vuoi che sia.
Pero io credo che se una donna dice stop dopo 30 secondi, tu già a 29 devi levarti dai coglioni. Quantomeno io faccio così.


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si, ma non per tutti, ovviamente.
> Pero immagino sto tizio dire: ma dai non fare così volevo solo prendere Un caffè e fare due chiacchiere, cosa vuoi che sia.
> Pero io credo che se una donna dice stop dopo 30 secondi, tu già a 29 devi levarti dai coglioni. Quantomeno io faccio così.


Molti sono insistenti.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si, ma non per tutti, ovviamente.
> Pero immagino sto tizio dire: ma dai non fare così volevo solo prendere Un caffè e fare due chiacchiere, cosa vuoi che sia.
> Pero io credo che se una donna dice stop dopo 30 secondi, tu già a 29 devi levarti dai coglioni. Quantomeno io faccio così.


Parecchi pensano che la donna faccia solo la difficile per farsi desiderare


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Che


Etta ha detto:


> A me succede sempre. Prendo l’esempio di uno che spesso mi scrive su Messenger per chiedermi quando ci prendiamo un caffè. Mi fa un sacco di complimenti eccc… A me fa cagare detto proprio sinceramente. Gli rispondo solo per educazione. Non so se non abbia davvero capito che non me ne frega nulla oppure va avanti vivendo e sperando.
> Eppure e’ palese perché non gli scrivo mai o gli rispondo a monosillabi. Oppure metto il like al suo messaggio.


Che hai, anche tu gli orbiter? 
La vergogna del genere maschile. 
Che palle sti approcci social.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2022)

Op


omicron ha detto:


> Parecchi pensano che la donna faccia solo la difficile per farsi desiderare


pure si credono infiniti.
e invece sono finiti.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Op
> 
> pure si credono infiniti.
> e invece sono finiti.


Ma è come mandare i curriculum.
Spari a caso sperando nel miracolo. 
I cazzo di social sono l'ultima spiaggia per tanti casi umani e per donne che vogliono giocare con loro.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Che
> 
> Che hai, anche tu gli orbiter?
> La vergogna del genere maschile.
> Che palle sti approcci social.


Perché la vergogna? Non trovo nulla di male in un approccio online. Il 78% delle mie storie extra con sposate sono nate tutte on line, a volte ho tampinato io ed a volte loro, come l’attuale ad esempio. È questo modo così insistente che mi fa abbastanza pena, per farlo poi passare, quando si raggiunge il limite come un approccio “solo amichevole”.
Ma va cagher. 
Come se ci fosse qualcosa di male ad ammettere che ci si voleva fare una o più scopate. Che è, te vergogni?


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma è come mandare i curriculum.
> Spari a caso sperando nel miracolo.
> I cazzo di social sono l'ultima spiaggia per tanti casi umani e per donne che vogliono giocare con loro.


Ma per social cosa si intende? FB? IG? Tradinet? Camperlife?


----------



## Etta (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Che
> 
> Che hai, anche tu gli orbiter?
> La vergogna del genere maschile.
> Che palle sti approcci social.


Maschile ma anche femminile eh. Anche molte donne approcciano online. Conoscevo una che ha avuto fidanzati conosciuti tutti online. Nulla di male, assolutamente, però come già detto a me non entusiasma come una persona che già conosci dal vivo e che vedi magari tutti i giorni in un determinato contesto ( che sia lavoro o altro ).


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma per social cosa si intende? FB? IG? Tradinet? Camperlife?


I Forum non li ritengo dei social, alla fine chi vi approda è per interesse comune. 
I social sono una vetrina sul mondo, visibilità notevole.E nella maggior parte corredati di fotografie personali


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> I Forum non li ritengo dei social, alla fine chi vi approda è per interesse comune.
> I social sono una vetrina sul mondo, visibilità notevole.E nella maggior parte corredati di fotografie personali


Quindi qua non si tampina?


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Maschile ma anche femminile eh. Anche molte donne approcciano online. Conoscevo una che ha avuto fidanzati conosciuti tutti online. Nulla di male, assolutamente, però come già detto a me non entusiasma come una persona che già conosci dal vivo e che vedi magari tutti i giorni in un determinato contesto ( che sia lavoro o altro ).


Conoscere può anche essere un'opportunità, dipende da come una persona si pone
Se usa il mezzo per appagare l'ego o giocare con gli orbiter,  diciamo che puo' ingannare una platea di uomini e continuare a divertirdi senza problemi con i vari morti di figa senza mai mettersi in gioco.
Se cerchi una relazione, è indispensabile l'incontro dal vivo. 
E lì si vede se funziona.
Dipende se uno prende la rete come spunto per un approccio oppure come modalità e obiettivo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi qua non si tampina?


Alla cieca, non sai chi c'è dall'altra parte. 
Potrebbe esserci la figlia di Fantozzi o Fantozzi


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi qua non si tampina?


Mi sa di sì.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Conoscere può anche essere un'opportunità, dipende da come una persona si pone
> Se usa il mezzo per appagare l'ego o giocare con gli orbiter,  diciamo che puo' ingannare una platea di uomini e continuare a divertirdi senza problemi con i vari morti di figa senza mai mettersi in gioco.
> Se cerchi una relazione, è indispensabile l'incontro dal vivo.
> E lì si vede se funziona.
> Dipende se uno prende la rete come spunto per un approccio oppure come modalità e obiettivo.


Ah ma quindi l’orbiter va tutto virtualmente? Niente carne?


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah ma quindi l’orbiter va tutto virtualmente? Niente carne?


No.


----------



## Etta (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Conoscere può anche essere un'opportunità, dipende da come una persona si pone
> Se usa il mezzo per appagare l'ego o giocare con gli orbiter,  diciamo che puo' ingannare una platea di uomini e continuare a divertirdi senza problemi con i vari morti di figa senza mai mettersi in gioco.
> Se cerchi una relazione, è indispensabile l'incontro dal vivo.
> E lì si vede se funziona.
> Dipende se uno prende la rete come spunto per un approccio oppure come modalità e obiettivo.


Ma certo che ci si può conoscere dal vivo anche tramite social, non dico il contrario, io parlavo però di “entusiasmo” che mi manca nell’approccio online rispetto a quello dal vivo.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci si può conoscere dal vivo anche tramite social, non dico il contrario, io parlavo però di “entusiasmo” che mi manca nell’approccio online rispetto a quello dal vivo.


Assolutamente vero.


----------



## Nono (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ci sono uomini che si sentono in diritto di importunare con insistente prepotenza la "femmina" di turno perché convinti che questo sia il ruolo del maschio alpha.
E sono pure convinti che il loro "corteggiamento" maldestro .... in fondo lusinghi.
Si sentono maschi, irresistibili, tronfi e la loro preda alla fine cederà per sfinimento. 

Mi fa schifo e mi vergogno do loro.


----------



## Nono (26 Febbraio 2022)

E la cosa che mi fa più rabbia è che trovano sempre chi cede per sfinimento, alimentando la loro autostima malata ed incitandoli a ripetersi.
E succede pure a volte che la vittima s'innamora del suo carnefice.
Ho conosciuto diversi esempi


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ci sono uomini che si sentono in diritto di importunare con insistente prepotenza la "femmina" di turno perché convinti che questo sia il ruolo del maschio alpha.
> E sono pure convinti che il loro "corteggiamento" maldestro .... in fondo lusinghi.
> Si sentono maschi, irresistibili, tronfi e la loro preda alla fine cederà per sfinimento.
> 
> Mi fa schifo e mi vergogno do loro.


Dai, pescano a strascico. Nulla più. 
Con imbarazzante incapacità.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> E la cosa che mi fa più rabbia è che trovano sempre chi cede per sfinimento, alimentando la loro autostima malata ed incitandoli a ripetersi.
> E succede pure a volte che la vittima s'innamora del suo carnefice.
> Ho conosciuto diversi esempi


E falli questi esempi, perché una donna che cede per sfinimento non pensavo neppure esistesse. 
Però in fin dei conti il mondo è vario,  tutto può accadere.


----------



## Nono (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E falli questi esempi, perché una donna che cede per sfinimento non pensavo neppure esistesse.
> Però in fin dei conti il mondo è vario,  tutto può accadere.


In che senso falli?
Vuoi i nomi?


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> In che senso falli?
> Vuoi i nomi?


Gli esempi,  le storie.


----------



## Gattara28 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ci provi una volta e ti dico no: okay
Ci provi la seconda volta : okay, non hai capito il concetto e te lo ribadisco
Ci provi la terza volta: inizio a scocciarmi
Ci provi la quarta volta : fine delle comunicazioni


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ci sono uomini che si sentono in diritto di importunare con insistente prepotenza la "femmina" di turno perché convinti che questo sia il ruolo del maschio alpha.
> E sono pure convinti che il loro "corteggiamento" maldestro .... in fondo lusinghi.
> Si sentono maschi, irresistibili, tronfi e la loro preda alla fine cederà per sfinimento.
> 
> Mi fa schifo e mi vergogno do loro.


Devono essere delle donne molto deboli, in linea di massima uno che non piace lo si snobba con molta naturalezza


----------



## Etta (27 Febbraio 2022)

Gattara28 ha detto:


> Ci provi una volta e ti dico no: okay
> Ci provi la seconda volta : okay, non hai capito il concetto e te lo ribadisco
> Ci provi la terza volta: inizio a scocciarmi
> Ci provi la quarta volta : fine delle comunicazioni


Io non capisco quelli che continuano a provarci nonostante gli si faccia capire che non c’è trippa.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Devono essere delle donne molto deboli, in linea di massima uno che non piace lo si snobba con molta naturalezza


Io ricordo un impiegato di banca, ai miei occhi quarantenne, quando avevo vent’anni. Continuava a chiedermi di uscire, di persona e per telefono, io educatamente dicevo che avevo un altro impegno, dopo un po’ sono stata brutale e gli ho detto che non mi interessava e non chiamare più. Ha chiuso la telefonata dicendo che chissà chi mi credevo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ricordo un impiegato di banca, ai miei occhi quarantenne, quando avevo vent’anni. Continuava a chiedermi di uscire, di persona e per telefono, io educatamente dicevo che avevo un altro impegno, dopo un po’ sono stata brutale e gli ho detto che non mi interessava e non chiamare più. Ha chiuso la telefonata dicendo che chissà chi mi credevo.


Vedi, non è poi così difficile rifiutare  magari all'inizio lo si fa con delicatezza poi si passa ai modi più decisi. 
Quindi definire stalker uno che insiste mi pare eccessivo. 
Basta semplicemente mandarlo a fare un giro e si risolve.


----------



## Nono (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ma vogliamo parlare di quelle che solo perché dici qualcosa, manco ti conoscono, e sei un morto di figa a prescindere?
Che problemi hanno?


----------



## Etta (27 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ricordo un impiegato di banca, ai miei occhi quarantenne, quando avevo vent’anni. Continuava a chiedermi di uscire, di persona e per telefono, io educatamente dicevo che avevo un altro impegno, dopo un po’ sono stata brutale e gli ho detto che non mi interessava e non chiamare più. Ha chiuso la telefonata dicendo che chissà chi mi credevo.


Poco presuntuoso il ragazzo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vedi, non è poi così difficile rifiutare  magari all'inizio lo si fa con delicatezza poi si passa ai modi più decisi.
> Quindi definire stalker uno che insiste mi pare eccessivo.
> Basta semplicemente mandarlo a fare un giro e si risolve.


Quando avevo vent’anni non si conosceva il termine. Era pure normale che gli uomini insistessero. Però lo vedevo vecchio e orrendo. Un altro avrebbe anche potuto convincermi a mangiare una pizza.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Poco presuntuoso il ragazzo.


Ma no, è la reazione normale quando non si arriva all’uva dire che è acerba.


----------



## Etta (27 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no, è la reazione normale quando non si arriva all’uva dire che è acerba.


Non tutti però reagiscono così. Molti sono umili.


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Donne, fino a che punto tollerate un uomo che fa di tutto per conoscervi o proporvi appuntamenti o ammennicoli vari? Magari raccontando un sacco di frottole palesemente sgamabili? Recentemente parlavo con una amica che ha un corteggiatore assai insistente, al punto che si sente spaventata per non dire stalkerata.
> Possibile che “un uomo” non riesca a capire quando il troppo stroppia? O quando come si suol dire non c’è trippa per gatti o per lupi?  Quantomeno per lui?
> 
> Come reagite in questi casi?


 Ignoro


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando avevo vent’anni non si conosceva il termine. Era pure normale che gli uomini insistessero. Però lo vedevo vecchio e orrendo. Un altro avrebbe anche potuto convincermi a mangiare una pizza.


Vero il termine stalker non esisteva. 
Era piuttosto normale che un uomo insistesse, lo si riteneva un processo di corteggiamento.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vero il termine stalker non esisteva.
> Era piuttosto normale che un uomo insistesse, lo si riteneva un processo di corteggiamento.


al limite intervenivano i fratelli maggiori a rimettere ordine.


----------



## omicron (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vero il termine stalker non esisteva.
> Era piuttosto normale che un uomo insistesse, lo si riteneva un processo di corteggiamento.


Non esisteva il termine ma gli stalker esistevano,  nel ‘71 da militare mio babbo ha conosciuto uno che raccontava che si era sparato col fratello della “annammurata sua”  perché lei non lo voleva


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> al limite intervenivano i fratelli maggiori a rimettere ordine.


Io non ne avevo e me la sono sempre cavata benissimo da sola. 
I vafanculo si usavano anche allora


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non esisteva il termine ma gli stalker esistevano,  nel ‘71 da militare mio babbo ha conosciuto uno che raccontava che si era sparato col fratello della “annammurata sua”  perché lei non lo voleva


Grande idea sparare al fratello, se già non lo voleva. Così lo ha odiato di più


----------



## omicron (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Grande idea sparare al fratello, se già non lo voleva. Così lo ha odiato di più


Ma lui era certo che quella fosse la fidanzata


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma lui era certo che quella fosse la fidanzata


Sai come è finita?


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sai come è finita?


Eh no perché poi quando finì la leva mio babbo li ha persi tutti di vista


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

comunque io continuo a leggere  il titolo  .....un limite all'ASTINENZA


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> comunque io continuo a leggere  il titolo  .....un limite all'ASTINENZA


Sei in astinenza?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sei in astinenza?


scherzi!


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> scherzi!


Eh lo Lo so…che qua dentro trombi più di tutti….


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh lo Lo so…che qua dentro trombi più di tutti….


mantiene giovane la pelle , altro che botox


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mantiene giovane la pelle , altro che botox


Non dirlo a me…proprio Venerdì mi è stato detto che non dimostro la mia età ma qualcosina meno....


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non dirlo a me…proprio Venerdì mi è stato detto che non dimostro la mia età ma qualcosina meno....


Non parlatemi di astinenza


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non parlatemi di astinenza


Dai stasera te ne dedico una…hai preferenza sulla posizione?


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non dirlo a me…proprio Venerdì mi è stato detto che non dimostro la mia età ma qualcosina meno....


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dai stasera te ne dedico una…hai preferenza sulla posizione?


Ti faccio una macumba e stasera non ti si alza


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

@Nono da quanto non trombi?


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> @Nono da quanto non trombi?


Ho detto di non parlarmi dell'argomento!!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> @Nono da quanto non trombi?


Vuoi offrirti?


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ti faccio una macumba e stasera non ti si alza


dimmi a che ora che la faccio pure io
Ci sincronizziamo per un maggiore effetto.

si, sono bastardo.
Niente per me, niente per nessuno.


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> dimmi a che ora che la faccio pure io
> Ci sincronizziamo per un maggiore effetto.
> 
> si, sono bastardo.
> Niente per me, niente per nessuno.


Ho già il bambolotto con gli spillini


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Vuoi offrirti?


No.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ueh raga…piano con le maledizioni che sono le ultime cartucce.
Qua tra un po’ ci spazzano via tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non dirlo a me…proprio Venerdì mi è stato detto che non dimostro la mia età ma qualcosina meno....


a me da sempre........


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ti faccio una macumba e stasera non ti si alza


basta che non la fai per @Ulisse


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ueh raga…piano con le maledizioni che sono le ultime cartucce.
> Qua tra un po’ ci spazzano via tutti.


E sai dove te lo infilo lo spillino


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

A me fino a poco tempo fa chiedevano ancora se fossi maggiorenne. Non so se prenderla come un’offesa o come un complimento.


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me da sempre........


quando ero piccola mi dicevano sempre che sembravo più grande, ora invece sono sempre "la signorina"


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> E sai dove te lo infilo lo spillino
> View attachment 10009


Nel tuo caso, mai termine fu più appropriato….


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando ero piccola mi dicevano sempre che sembravo più grande, ora invece sono sempre "la signorina"


Silvani?


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Silvani?


di fisico più o meno... di viso un pochino più brutta


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> di fisico più o meno... di viso un pochino più brutta


Da oggi ti chiamerò così….sarò per te il tuo Rag. Fantozzi!


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso, mai termine fu più appropriato….


Ahhhhh

Non urlavi per il piacere?


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Da oggi ti chiamerò così….sarò per te il tuo Rag. Fantozzi!


quindi devo darti due di picche fino alla pensione


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi devo darti due di picche fino alla pensione


Per quel che cambia….


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A me fino a poco tempo fa chiedevano ancora se fossi maggiorenne. Non so se prenderla come un’offesa o come un complimento.


spera che non fosse per come ragionavi in loro presenza....


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> basta che non la fai per @Ulisse


gentilissima.
Temo però che qualche mese fa qualche altro abbia infilzato lo spillino nel mio pupazzo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ti faccio una macumba e stasera non ti si alza





Nono ha detto:


> Ti faccio una macumba e stasera non ti si alza


...povero Pinco


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ...povero Pinco


finalmente l’amore mio…mi mancavi!


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pinco mattinata impegnativa


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Pinco mattinata impegnativa


Anche la mia…


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> gentilissima.
> Temo però che qualche mese fa qualche altro abbia infilzato lo spillino nel mio pupazzo.


Spillino o spillone?


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Spillino o spillone?


mi sono fregato da solo.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mi sono fregato da solo.....


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> spera che non fosse per come ragionavi in loro presenza....


No no per l’aspetto esteriore.


----------

